
Linear Logic and Linear Algebra (2013) [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~drg/bll/steve.pdf
======
thyrsus
I understand about three out of four of these symbols - which isn't enough to
follow this with any rigor. Frustratingly, different texts use different
symbols. Please direct me to a glossary of these symbols.

